# Heat tape or heat cable for leo rack?



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Whats cheaper, most effective heat tape or heat cable for leo rack? And where can i buy it in the uk.
Also how do you go about using it do you have say 2 lines per tub or just the one video would be great but cant find one


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

You won't be able to find tape in the UK as it doesn't pass our electrical safety regulations.

In my experience with individual enclosures (of different types), small and large racks, heat mats/strips are far more efficient and beneficial than cable.

Monitoring two identical racks one using mats and one using cable, the mats ran at full power for 1/4 of the time the cable did. With the cable drawing a significant amount of power more than that of the mat, the financial benefit is clear from the off.

There are however certain circumstances where mats can not fulfil the required duties and cable is the best choice.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Yer i found that out about tape shame really, with the heat mats to heat just 6 adults is 60+ watts where as 3.5 metre of cable is just 15 watts, what would you suggest for 6 adults and just say 12 to 18 hatchling tubs, it seems to me that heat mats for all them would cost a small fortune. Thanks for post mate


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

true, but you only buy them once, lol.

also, you`re not going to want to use all of a breeding rack all of the time, and with heat strips you just plug in the levels you want to use.
with cable its all on, even outside of breeding season when you have no hatchlings.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Whas the differance between heat mats and strips? What about if you bought two 3.5 metre cable each one would cover 6 adults and the other the hatchlings.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

difference is just the shape of them.

the cables you will probly need to zigzag it under the rubs to give a good hot end, plus it`d catch in the underneath of the tubs, so its best to route out grooves to put it in, bit fiddly and a pain to do.

also theres a big section of the cable that`s not heated too.

heatstrips are just easier to use,

plus if one blows you just replace it, if the cable blows you`ve got your whole collection without heat.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Is the cable unreliable then? And i would have ( have got ) a few heatmats for emergencies, im going to have 4 maybe 5 shelfs and wouldent really want all the thermostats and wires hanging about you no, not sure what to do now.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you put the wires through the back and plug all the mats into a multi extension then all into one stat.

out of the way then. you cant see the wires on my rack systems, even the probe is through from the back and stick onto a mat.


----------



## sticky geckos (Dec 4, 2011)

Did u buy your heat strips online? If so wat site and how much.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

got mine from living reef aquatics online shop.

try googling around, surrey pet supplies etc......theres links at the top of the forum.


----------

